# What Size Inverter



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

What size inverter would I need to connect 2 x 16" lcd dvd tv's and a Sky + box. I also have a 4 way aerial amplifier which is 220-240v-50Hz which will give me sky tv to each tv.

The tv's are 220-240v AC 50Hz and the power consumption is 40W (max). I also have a 19" lcd dvd tv fitted but will only have 2 x tv's on at any one time unless on hook-up.

I have 2 x 110 AH leisure batteries fitted.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I use to run a 15" lCD TV and a Sky box with a 150w inverter before I went 12Volt.

As your TV,s are 40w, I would say you might get away with a 150w but probably better off with a 200 or 300w inverter just incase.


Richard...


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Frank, a 300 is ample, however, I've got a 1000 unit with a remote switch. I'm one that always goes over the top :roll: , thereby covering future possibilities.

tony


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Richard / Tony. Think I will get either a 600 or 800w to be on the safe side.

I like the idea of the remote switch but what type of switch is it and how would it be fitted (wired)? This would mean I could hide the inverter away and switch on / off when needed.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Before you get overgunned, check out the disadvantages here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-450452.html#450452

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Frank there is a general rule (I Think) that says you should get the smallest Inverter that will comfortably power your requirement to be the most efficient. 

You might be better of with two 300 watt inverters using one for your TV,s and one for anything else you might want to use.

That way you should use less battery power ad have more flexibility.



Richard...


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*3 TVs*

So on hook up you will have 3 TVs on?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've not seen an inverter of less than 1000 with a remote switch.The inverter wires are bolted to the battery instead of croc clips.The remote wire is very thin and easily hidden and the switch placed anywhere handy.

tony


----------

